# Apprisal: World's Best Ram



## Zeva

You could try 400 see if anyone bites







how old are they? if i were rich id buy it


----------



## jshay

I'll ask my friend how old they are but let's say under 6 months for the time being.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Damn, If I had more cash I would definitely pick these up, I would really like some perf RAM.


----------



## RawZ

Ygpm


----------



## imadude10

I would start the price at $400 and work down over time till somebody bites.

And Why do people crap all over other peoples Appraisal and Sale threads? I am Dissapoint


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

dude, you really spend $500 on just 4GB's of ram? wow, damn man hopefully they oc'ed better than any corsair dom's i have owned. To the point, if you found someone that was willing to buy them, you might get $190-200 a set.


----------



## NCspecV81

GTX2's are hand screened from golden of the golden hypers. You pay for what you get.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I'm justifying my appraisal, not crapping.


These sticks are for extreme benchers only. Normal people don't need to buy this. Niche market.

Around $190 per stick.


----------



## MoMurda

The people that dont understand why its soo expensive should just leave the forums, hahaha this is for enthusiasts. But yeah I would price it at 350 to 400.


----------



## meticadpa

Guys, this is the appraisal section. If you're not here to offer Jshay what you think is fair for his components, then leave the thread. This is not the place for people to squabble pathetically, or call other people names such as "fanboy".

The RAM is amazing. Better than any other RAM ever made. I'm about as Anti-Corsair as you get... so that takes a lot coming from me. There's a reason this RAM is so expensive: it's pretty amazing.

Jshay, I'd say that you could perhaps fetch $200 per stick for this RAM. In fact, probably, that's a darn good price. If people don't want to pay that, or they think that price is unacceptable, then they should keep their opinions to themselves.

87dtna... I know you from ComputerForum. Honestly, please just stop making a fool of yourself; no one is impressed by what you say, and it leaves a very bad impression of you.


----------



## DraganUS

$400. That some serious RAM.


----------



## Raiden911

ah...

I would say $225 shipped for one and $410 shipped for two given that no other place other than Corsair's website sells it. As Riou said, there's a niche market.
Also, what's the condition of the ram? Are they new? If not, have you run memtest on them?


----------



## guinaom1

thats high profile ram, it costs a lot, so dont come here and just bullsh*** it, btw nice ram, i guess you could get 415 shipped and 240 for a single shipped.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I posted similar sentiments in a prior thread of a member trying to move a set of these.

If you can find a buyer then you should just aim for 20% off retail.

Finding a buyer for a kit of RAM which has a $200-300 dollar premium can't be fun however.


----------



## kasuza

The retail price of one stick is $250. He sells one stick for $200 which is 20% off.


----------



## The Duke

Some people just don't get it!
Hes asking your opinions on the item(s) resale value in terms of currency!

Thread cleaned up.


----------



## Fitzbane

$180 a stick, if you want to move them at a decent pace. IMO anyway.


----------

